# 97 Altima radio wiring diagram?



## 97grngxe (Sep 30, 2005)

installdr.com seems to be blocked by a username and password. Anyone have diagrams of some sort OR know any other websites that can help?

Thanks!


----------



## --Klipp-- (Feb 21, 2006)

aye, thanks for the link brah


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

--Klipp-- said:


> aye, thanks for the link brah


is that the same for a 97 sentra? mind if i get that link?


----------



## engine116 (Jan 31, 2007)

could i get that link aswell please


----------

